# REVO end pin support.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am installing a REVOLUTION in an SD70 for a customer.
My customer supplied the fused Non PnP socket that only holds the REVO at one end. I don't like to see pins floating around in space especially as the mounting is less secure.
So I fabricated my own end support from a scrap of perf board and a socket strip cut to length. 










The AC socket and extra support were siliconed to the styrene base.










Now the REVO can be plugged in securely.










I think I can fit everything in the capacious SD-70 fuel tank.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Tony. 

Will this be saves on your website for future use?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy. 
Putting it up on the RCS website is my intention. 
However, at the moment I am having serious upload issues with my Radio Broadband. The upload capability was just fine until recently but now my service provider seems to have downgraded the quality of the service. The Ping Test is so poor I cannot save the modified pages. Of course that will have nothing to do with a new, more expensive Radio Broadband service coming on line that I will be forced to use.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done, Tony.... The extra support is a good thing...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea, I usually let mine float around on my rats nest of wires.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

For a simple support just leave the packing foam on the pins and glue the foam to the styrene base. 

Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The foam eventually gets loose around the pins and does not do much to secure it. It's not just gravity, it's vibration applied to the other end, i.e. flexing. 

Greg


----------

